# A cost saving alternative to GFO - Lanthanum Chloride



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

57 first mentioned using this in his tank. The more I look into it, the more I find that many people are using this in their tanks. I'm going to be setting this up once I get a doser for it in my hand. This is the research I have on this and thought some of you may find it an interesting read. It is a cheaper alternative to GFO.

Basically I plan to use the method where it is dosed into overflow and the resulting precipitate is caught by 10 micron filter sock. Whatever passes through the filter sock is then caught by the skimmer before the water is returned to the display tank.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2059711

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1474839

This is a handy calculator for the additive:

http://www.derkroon.com/store/products/lanthanum-reactor/lacl3-calculator


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

i havent used it but have been looking into it.

by any chance have you found someone who sells the seaklear brand?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I think a cost saving alternative to GFO is Phosguard. Cheap and effective and don't need a reactor to run.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

32oz of SeaKlear phosphate remover will clean 10,000 GALLONS of water! it costs $26 on amazon. I don't think Phosguard will do that. I am using phosguard and it isn't satisfactory. 

yes I have to find a local supplier for this. 57 mentioned it in his thread.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's a pool supply company that's got multiple locations around GTA:

http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/ContactUs.aspx

I'm going to be near their North York location tomorrow so I will drop by there since they are open in winter. I'll see if they got it. 57 (50seven) said it's a compound product he got so it's likely to be the one these guys are selling - natural chemistry's phosfree.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I picked up 2 liters of PhosFree from the above store for $30+tax. PhosFree is Lanthanum Chloride, as confirmed in the product's manufacturer's safety data sheet.

The following user is using a medical drip bag to dose the mixture (go to 11:40 of the video):






early part of the video is about his huge tank. LACI discussion starts at 11:40.

He was running phosban, it wasn't helping, so he turned to LACI.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> I picked up 2 liters of PhosFree from the above store for $30+tax. PhosFree is Lanthanum Chloride, as confirmed in the product's manufacturer's safety data sheet.
> 
> The following user is using a medical drip bag to dose the mixture (go to 11:40 of the video):
> 
> ...


Bayinaung,this is a good find.Thx for sharing it with US.Great comraderee.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Flameangel said:


> Bayinaung,this is a good find.Thx for sharing it with US.Great comraderee.


Thank you!  I'm learning a lot from everyone's contributions on these and other forums. just doing my bit to share.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

One additional bit from the store - the guy said people buy this to treat their ponds as well.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

so have you started using it? Any adverse affect on any corals?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used it on large systems and it's important to filter out the precipitate. There's not so much an adverse affect on corals (they do get a bit puffier) but fish will have problems w/rapid breathing. The stress it causes can potentially bring about other issues.

Dose low and slow and change the filter socks frequently. I wouldn't rely on the skimmer to pull out what the filter sock(s) misses. Ideally, the various DIY LaCl reactors and post treatment filter is the best route to take...if you have space for it all.

IME, not a forgiving method if you mess up vs GFO.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wtac said:


> I've used it on large systems and it's important to filter out the precipitate. There's not so much an adverse affect on corals (they do get a bit puffier) but fish will have problems w/rapid breathing. The stress it causes can potentially bring about other issues.
> 
> Dose low and slow and change the filter socks frequently. I wouldn't rely on the skimmer to pull out what the filter sock(s) misses. Ideally, the various DIY LaCl reactors and post treatment filter is the best route to take...if you have space for it all.
> 
> IME, not a forgiving method if you mess up vs GFO.


thanks for contributing to this thread! great advice wtac. We should then use a very slow doser here? what would you recommend the mixture and dose rate for a typical 75 gallon tank?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I would refer to the DerKroon LaCl Dosing Calculator as it has a good set of variables to plug in to give a dosage to drop PO4 from X to Y over Zdays based on a volume of water *PROVIDED THAT* you make a stock LaCl solution the same as theirs: 8g LaCl in 1L of water.

Say for example the calculated dose of "stock solution" is 2mL over 24hrs. It's pretty hard to do that kind of dosing w/o spending a few hundred dollars for a precision doser. The next best approach is to mix the 2mL stock solution in...say a gallon of water and drip that over a period of 24hrs.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The stuff I'm using leaves very little precipitate, and leaves the water crystal clear. Only negative I've seen is my pulsing xenia receded quite a bit. 

I'll give the brand when I get home. 

I'm dosing 10ml twice a week in 220 gallon water volume. I dissolve it in 2L of RO water and drip it in slowly through a ¼" line with a knot tied in it. Been doing it for 2.5 months now. Tank is going better than ever!

I'm just now going down to one dose per week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

So this stufff brings down phosphate in a tank.. Does it do anything else.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

UrbnRzqr said:


> So this stufff brings down phosphate in a tank.. Does it do anything else.


Hey Urban, I understand it to be a phosphate remover. All it does is bind with phosphates. Then the resulting granules get collected in the socks. did you mean anything else?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Read the label of the stuff I'm using. It's called PhosCleanse from Dazzle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

50seven said:


> Read the label of the stuff I'm using. It's called PhosCleanse from Dazzle
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Welcome back 50seven! which shop did you get yours from? does it have a list of ingredients?

thanks!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I've been busy with a lot of other things lately...

I bought it at Betz Pools in Stouffville, $30. I contacted the manufacturer and they claimed a number of different lanthanum compounds, not just chloride, main reason being to cut down on cloudiness. I had nothing to lose so I went for it. Like I said, the only side effect has been recession in my xenia.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

50seven, not to criticize your method and experience but what you do works for you and your system. For those that want to try this method, I just want to pass caution and can't stress enough that it is not a forgiving method should one overdose or wish to "push the envelope" to deal with their PO4 issues.

For our intended use, if you get cloudiness, you potentially have a BIG problem on your hands.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes duly noted wtac. Every one who uses it recommends starting SLOWLY. Say the calculator advices for you to use 2ml per day, start with half, 1ml, mix it in 1 liter of RO water, dose it evenly over 24 hours.

The side effects of over dosing are 1) fish breathing heavy 2) cloudy water 3)white sand-like precipitates settling on the bottom of your sump/tank if not captured properly by your filter sock [this is from what I've read, not personal experience]. Remember, it only binds with phosphates, NOTHING ELSE.

I'll have to buy the 10 micron filter socks online from ebay or renewable energy sites as they aren't available in stores.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*10 micron sock group buy!*

I've started a group buy for 10 micron socks. anyone interested in trying this method reply to that post!

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=556994#post556994


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

has anyone found a pool store that has this?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

caker_chris said:


> has anyone found a pool store that has this?


Chris, the following:

http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/ContactUs.aspx. they have multiple locations.

look for phosfree, regular strength. it'll run you $30. There's another that 50seven is using, under his post, with the store and brand he bought.

you will also need a 10 micron filter sock. I'm ordering a bunch if you are interested, sign up in the group buy section as posted above pls.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No offense taken, wtac. 

As I stated, I had nothing to lose. All other avenues had been taken. Dosing was carefully calculated, but still done aggressively, as I was planning to tear down the tank if it didn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks to you 50seven I can continue overfeeding my fish again.. as soon as the filter socks are here.


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

50seven said:


> No offense taken, wtac.
> 
> As I stated, I had nothing to lose. All other avenues had been taken. Dosing was carefully calculated, but still done aggressively, as I was planning to tear down the tank if it didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How has this been ... saw the same product wondering if it worked out

did you ever confirm it was lanthium chloride?


----------

